# LGD owners beware...



## Sumi (Jun 17, 2019)

If you let your pup hang out with the wrong crowd too long, this may happen (turn sound ON):







Hope that made you smile as big as it did me! 

Have a blessed day


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2019)

That was so cute


----------



## Kiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Precious.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 17, 2019)

Aww that is so sweet


----------



## Anna j (Jun 17, 2019)

OMG too funny!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 17, 2019)

How adorable!   Maybe he's studying a "foreign language".


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Stephine (Jun 19, 2019)

Hilarious! He must have learned from a different roo though - that carhorn sound at the end sounds just like my buff brahma used to!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 19, 2019)

How cute!!!


----------



## wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

OMG! HYSTERICAL!


----------

